# Lounge > Sports >  >  Any thoughts on who's going to be in the playoffs this year?

## Chantellabella

I would love for the Saints to go one last time before Brees retires, but the teams played so much musical chairs in off season that I don't even think I could guess.

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh and even though Trendsetter doesn't agree, I still think the Saints should add Kaepernick to our roster.  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm honestly so, so focused on baseball, and somewhat the NBA, I haven't even thought about football yet. I realize training camp starts pretty soon, but I'm just not even focused on it yet.

I'm a Cowboys fan but I'm in the closet. You cannot be a Cowboys fan and live in Houston. It's like going to a Raider's game wearing some other jersey. You're going to run into trouble. You're going to get into a serious fight.

So...my second favorite team is the Texans, and we finally have a qb. Finally. Honestly, I don't even care how they finish this year I just don't want us to go 9 and 7. Again.

I'm looking forward to, have my hopes up for the World Series this year.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yeah, I can't take another mediocre season. What annoys me about the saints is that they hang at the top of offense stats each week and score high. But then they lose at the last minute. It's like a voodoo curse. 

Where I live now, they never show saints games so I'm stuck with Cowboys and Texas games. So I just watch the little arrows move on the grid on football sites while listening to my mother  (who is watching the game in New Orleans) say "do you see Sean Payton? Do you see him pursing his lips?" No,ma, I just see arrows on a grid.

----------


## Ironman

> Oh and even though Trendsetter doesn't agree, I still think the Saints should add Kaepernick to our roster.



He needs a prayer and a change of hair.

I say (and you know this Chantellabella).....the team with the fewest players in legal trouble wins.

.....that kinda pushes the Bengals out a bit, but it was worse in the past.

----------


## Chantellabella

> He needs a prayer and a change of hair.
> 
> I say (and you know this Chantellabella).....the team with the fewest players in legal trouble wins.
> 
> .....that kinda pushes the Bengals out a bit, but it was worse in the past.



I agree. That wild hair needs to be tamed. Can he even fit a helmet over his head??  ::D:

----------


## Ironman

> I agree. That wild hair needs to be tamed. Can he even fit a helmet over his head??



I don't know how he does it.  It'd get awfully nasty up in that helmet!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't know how he does it.  It'd get awfully nasty up in that helmet!



Yeah.  ::): 

I'm getting excited about the Saints. They are shaping up with some good players this year. 

Last year, Trendsetter, my mom, and I did the Pick ems game. Since she doesn't have a computer, I just made up the other guys scores to make her think we were all still playing. I just couldn't do the templates and scoring again. 

But I'll probably do the same if you want to get in on it. Trendsetter will probably play again with us. I can post a template each week. If anyone else wants to do it, they can join. I just don't want to make a grid if it's just a couple of people. 

So if anybody wants to do a pick ems game with us, I'll start up a grid for each week. Let me know and if we have several people interested, I'll get it going. 

The way it works is I post a template that has each game on a given week. Then you put your choices on the grid and I keep track of your picks that week. 

At the end of the week, I tally up the score and keep a running total. 

At the end of the season, the winner gets bragging rights. 

I'll post a link here so you guys can see how we've done it in the past. We used to play with a bunch of people on another forum and would combine the players each week. It would just be this forum though. 

Well, and my 85 year old mom.  ::): 


One of the pick ems threads https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...-em-2015-2016!

----------

